# Something is wrong with my chickens



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry for my absence but have had some serious health issues and have not had computer time. Today I am taking the time because the kids have been telling me that there is a serious problem with the chickens and it is the first time I have had to look at them. Two of them are losing head feathers, one of them has absolutely no color in the comb and waddles, and another one has a comb that looks like it is falling off. It is laying to one side also. They are all eating good, drinking good, laying good, but they obviously aren't good. Could you possibly know what is going on by this description and what we can do about it?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Catlady, and welcome back, and here's to better days!! All I can think of is maybe they have mites. What are the temperatures where you are?


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's in the 40's right now......we put that dia*** (something SP) earth down all the time so shouldn't be mites. How can you tell for sure???


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Lice and mites can be found where the feathers are missing and the critters can usually be found around the vent area.
Lice look like grains of rice. Mites look like black pepper but can also be red after they have been feeding on your bird.
If the mites are on the chicken, you likely have Northern Fowl Mites. The other, Red Mites, take a little detective work to tell if they are in your coop. At night, go into your coop with a flashlight and look under the wood where your birds roost or their nest boxes. You should see the mites moving around and that's because Red Mites live off the bird, going on them while they sleep to feed.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a Roo with the girls? (He could be pulling the head feathers out)

No color in the comb ... she could be coming out of molt and taking a little winter break... Getting ready for spring.

Comb laying to one side ... what breed are we talking about? (for some it is natural and for others it can happen) 

Just thinking out loud ... or rather typing ...


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Went to coop and can't find a sign of either kind of mites. And yes, we have a roo......he is getting rather aggressive also. Have decided to get rid of him. They seem awfully young to be going into a molt. Only 7 months old. Only started laying first of October. These girls are Astrolorps. 
Think you are right in him pulling out the feathers. But why would the comb be almost white? Doesn't look to healthy that way. We have tried diatomeaus earth, vetrocin, Fungus cream, electrolyte with vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The hen with the pale comb may be the low chicken in the pecking order and not getting the best of the feed ( vitamins and minerals ) she needs.

It could also be stress from all the treatments (diatomeaus earth, vetrocin, Fungus cream) One thing I have found out (over the years) would be to make any change slowly ... (and to start with the basics.)

Start with a good clean coop, second I would add pumpkins/squash to the diet once a week. (watch your local store for sales) chop and toss it to them. ( a natural dewormer) I would also add some BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) to the diet. Start with a cup per day...

Again this is just what comes to mind ...


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sunflower seeds? That's interesting. Why sunflower seeds?
We clean the coop thoroughly twice a week, is that enough? Today they are getting another thorough cleaning and adding straw again. Problem is the straw gets so wet and then molds. We finally covered the entire run so that they aren't so wet all the time. Didn't work though because the ground around them is wet and seeps into the run. So a ditch is being dug around the run and then big rock into the ditch so it will divert from the run. Hopefully that helps at least. 

Have the pumpkin but the problem with that is they get the runs so bad when we feed them that. 

Maybe when we get rid of the roo things will calm down? 

Here is a picture of their combs......today they all seem to have color back. Once we started our old pox treatment they started responding, so is it the pox again?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I asked about the temps because I thought maybe frostbite or something with the comb laying over, but just typing out loud then too...


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sunflower seeds are great for providing a nutritious snack ... as for the pumpkins cut back on the amount you feed.


----------

